
John Barnes: I Hate Snark (2011) - EdwardCoffin
http://thatjohnbarnes.blogspot.com/2011/12/i-hate-snark.html
======
EdwardCoffin
He defines Snark:

> Snark is a dishonest reduction expressed with knowningness.

Which builds on a definition of knowingness he gives a bit earlier:

> Knowingness, of course, is not knowledge—indeed, is the rebuttal of
> knowledge. Knowledge was what squares had, or thought they had, and they
> thought that it was the secret of life. Knowingness is a celebration of the
> conceit that what the squares knew, or thought they knew, was worthless.

